# AC:NH Special Edition Switch!!!



## tajikey (Jan 30, 2020)

And it's glorious!!!!


----------



## Winona (Jan 30, 2020)

But I really wanted a Switch Lite... 
It‘s looking gorgeous though!

Wait, how is it released on the 13th? Won’t the game be pre-installed?


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

Here's the tweet in case someone is wary of just a screenshot because something something u can photoshop screenshots and whatever:
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1223035247098384385

Not gonna lie, those joycons are absolutely GLORIOUS, such a good color combo, I really hope they sell them as standalone somewhere down the line because I would for sure replace my old ones with these. And that back design is 20/10 good stuff.


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 30, 2020)

And here I am eating my words when I previously said I would not hold my breath for anything but a Lite.

This is better, though very surprised it's a full edition and not a lite myself.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 30, 2020)

I personally think it's gorgeous, and am glad it's full size. The icing will be if it comes preloaded with the game.


----------



## jiojiop (Jan 30, 2020)

Wow I'm shocked they actually did it. I'm also here to admit I was wrong!

I really like the color of the joycons, but the rest of the design I could take or leave. Hopefully, they'll sell the joycons separately soon!

Is this the first system with a white dock?


----------



## kappnfangirl (Jan 30, 2020)

I love it so much!!!! Gonna own 3 nintendo switches lol!


----------



## joey ^_^ (Jan 30, 2020)

It's so pretty!!! I really like those colors wow that's so cute omg


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I personally think it's gorgeous, and am glad it's full size. The icing will be if it comes preloaded with the game.



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Nintendo, on the AC temporal website, confirmed that it's only the console.


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 30, 2020)

Figured a themed-Switch would happen.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 30, 2020)

IT’S BEAUTIFUL. 

I don’t need a new Switch, but I REALLY need this Switch.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 30, 2020)

Definitely getting it. It'll be our third Switch but yep. Big need.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

I can't see any AC decals or anything. It's just different colored joy cons.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I can't see any AC decals or anything. It's just different colored joy cons.



The back has a pattern on it, and the dock is AC themed!

Also worth noting is they have special wrist straps to go with the joycon as well!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 30, 2020)

It's really cute. If I were to buy a Switch, I think I'd like this one to be my first. Unless Nintendo outdoes itself and releases a see-through Switch.


----------



## rianne (Jan 30, 2020)

It's really cute and I find it interesting that the featured characters are the tanukis. Thankfully, my wallet is safe from this one. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kuriboh said:


> It's really cute. If I were to buy a Switch, I think I'd like this one to be my first. Unless Nintendo outdoes itself and releases a see-through Switch.



People have customized their Switches to make the joy-cons transparent but I get whatcha mean.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

LaBelleFleur said:


> The back has a pattern on it, and the dock is AC themed!
> 
> Also worth noting is they have special wrist straps to go with the joycon as well!



I just saw the back. I couldn't make it out before.

Does the dock come with it?


Edit. I don't know what wrists straps are for but I doubt I'd use them.

The dock looks decent.


----------



## jiojiop (Jan 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just saw the back. I couldn't make it out before.
> 
> Does the dock come with it?



Yes of course, silly! That's how you connect it to your TV!


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just saw the back. I couldn't make it out before.
> 
> Does the dock come with it?



Yes, everything you see on the tweet comes with the switch (except the carrying case lol)


----------



## tajikey (Jan 30, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Nintendo, on the AC temporal website, confirmed that it's only the console.
> View attachment 230764



Pssh. Who needs icing anyway?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Yes of course, silly! That's how you connect it to your TV!



I'd never play it on my tv. Only handheld.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2020)

It's so cute! I want one! too bad I'm getting the regular one.


----------



## jiojiop (Jan 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'd never play it on my tv. Only handheld.



Haha same! But that's their gimmick behind the "Switch" name, so they've gotta include it.


I NEED these joycons D-:>


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

I wonder if we'll get it in Australia.

I'd get it if it costs the same as a regular one.


----------



## jim (Jan 30, 2020)

best buy preorder link for folks out in the USA.

i was honestly not expecting it to look so pretty. i am really happy with the design they went for on this one. let's just hope the joycons don't go bad with no replacements.


----------



## Brookie (Jan 30, 2020)

I knew it. I knew they were going to make one! And I had a strong feeling the design would be innovative, non-tacky (clashing colors_, and fresh (not just pop tart design again).

I LOVE IT! ️


----------



## Aniko (Jan 30, 2020)

It's so pretty and the color I expected, well I wanted light green so it's close, but I'm still broke 
I wonder if I could win one but in Est Canada those giveaways are rare.


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

Nintendo AU NZ actually also tweeted about the themed Switch: 

https://twitter.com/NintendoAUNZ/status/1223051452425428993

I imagine NOE will soon follow with the news


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 30, 2020)

It looks wonderful! Too bad I already have a Switch though... D:

Hopefully the joy cons won't be limited edition. If I ever replace my pink and neon green ones, I would go with these next.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Nintendo AU NZ actually also tweeted about the themed Switch:
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAUNZ/status/1223051452425428993
> 
> I imagine NOE will soon follow with the news



I found it for preorder at Eb Games in Australia. 

I hope it's the longer battery life switch as I might get this. It's $60 more than what I was planning, but worth it.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 30, 2020)

omg I need those joycons


----------



## Boccages (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh wow ! I wasn't interested in an Animal Crossing themed Nintendo Switch until I saw this. Now I want to sell my generation 1 Nintendo Switch to buy this one instead.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Oh wow ! I wasn't interested in an Animal Crossing themed Nintendo Switch until I saw this. Now I want to sell my generation 1 Nintendo Switch to buy this one instead.



I wasn't interested either.
Now I'd sell my soul.

Well maybe not, but I do like it a lot.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2020)

OMG THE JOYCONS THO AND THE FACT IT INCLUDES DRIFT? YESS


----------



## Brookie (Jan 30, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> OMG THE JOYCONS THO AND THE FACT IT INCLUDES DRIFT? YESS



includes drift?


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

a joke about how the switch in general has TERRIBLE joysticks, and after prolonged use, those sticks will start to fail and will make playing games impossible because they will not get back to their default position.

So if you're playing animal crossing, for example, and leave your character idle, if your stick is all used up and not where it is supposed to go, your character (or camera depending on the stick) will being to move on it's own.

Sadly, it's a problem that will not get fixed anytime soon. But Nintendo does offer a free repair service for joycons, or, if you don't care about your warranty, you can always buy yourself some joystick replacement pieces and replace them yourself, which would save you the trouble of mailing your joycons over to Ninty.

I mean, sure, it does suck that the joycons are practically cursed from the get go and will fail sooner or later, but I think damping people's enjoyment of things is not that cool tbh, but that's just me.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> OMG THE JOYCONS THO AND THE FACT IT INCLUDES DRIFT? YESS



LOL Punny!

Drift the frog and joy con drift.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 30, 2020)

I really am enjoying the colours! I was hoping for this style 
(○︎-艸･)*:ﾟ･☆︎
Now we have the Switch reveal, maybe... Maybe you could reveal some more info on some villagers returning imnotbeingungratefulijustneedtoknowpleeeaseimsostarvingfornewsifeellikeimgonnabelikejaydenifhedoesntgethischeetos... 
⁄(⁄ ⁄⁄艸⁄⁄ ⁄)⁄


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 30, 2020)

Yay! I’m so glad I decided to wait instead of buying a regular console!


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 30, 2020)

IM CRYING SO HARD I AM GETTING THIS


----------



## Limon (Jan 30, 2020)

I hope they sell the joycons separately; I really like the colors!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

I sent EB Games an email to make sure it's the longer life battery, and also asked if Nintendo AU fix joy cons for free like in the US.

When I hear back from them I'll preorder this, and NH!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 30, 2020)

Should I sell my almost mint condition current switch so I can get this one?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Should I sell my almost mint condition current switch so I can get this one?



Only if you can get a really good price.


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

Japan will sell the animal crossing joycons separately:
https://twitter.com/Nintendeal/stat...GpFexvuINANNxsWKdFoihCb2FOVZf1vqB81XGHh8iPpG0


----------



## poweradeex (Jan 30, 2020)

I love the colour scheme but I feel its a bit anti-climatic.


----------



## Noctis (Jan 30, 2020)

Good luck to everyone who jumps on this and manages to get one. On another note those joy cons are beautiful. If only drifting wasn't such a huge issue. Would love a set though not going to lie if they decide to sell them separately but not expecting it though.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 30, 2020)

I really like how the joycon colours compliment each other. Those two colours kinda reminds me of Leni and Lori from the Loud House. XD


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jan 30, 2020)

I cannot afford this no matter how much I want it I cannot afford this no matter how much I want it I cannot afford this no matter how much I want it--


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

looks like both the joycons and the dock are gonna be sold separately, at least in Japan:
https://twitter.com/NinWire/status/1223075088448282624

Hopefully Nintendo of Everywhere will do the same, because if they don't then it's Importing Time.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 30, 2020)

The design is quite simple and i love it!. I hope that version will also arrive at the same time in my country


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 30, 2020)

Ahhh I just pre-ordered mine from Best Buy!! I'm so stoked for this.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 30, 2020)

I am so SO glad it's not a lite, because if it was I'd be disappointedand wouldn't buy it lol.

It looks so much better than I thought it would!! Absolutely beyond my expectations. I actually CANNOT wait to get it <33


----------



## cicely (Jan 30, 2020)

...I really don't know what to do now, I've been looking at all the switch options and was pretty set on getting a lite, and then I see this. 
That mint green is my favorite color, and I love the tanuki...grr.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 30, 2020)

Winona said:


> But I really wanted a Switch Lite...
> It?s looking gorgeous though!
> 
> Wait, how is it released on the 13th? Won?t the game be pre-installed?



No, it will not come with the game.


----------



## Brookie (Jan 30, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> ---




I know what drift is, I'm just confused why they're cheering for it *including* drift lol

Thank you for the explanation though!  


Oh maybe they were being sarcastic


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 30, 2020)

It's so beautiful ;_; I wish there was a similar design for switch lite so I can get one for my brother, but this is too adorable. I love the mint so much!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm stuck at work (16 hours today!) but my boyfriend pre-ordered it for in-store pickup at Best Buy.


----------



## Pansy (Jan 30, 2020)

im surprised they actually released an animal crossing console at all, but i think its the prettiest out of all the special edition consoles ever released. kinda peeved they went with a more pastel aesthetic but i wasnt going to get one anyway. im glad those who have been dying for one got their wish tho!! really cool


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm surprised that did a decent enough job that made me want to buy it.


----------



## Mav13 (Jan 30, 2020)

Welp.. Looks like I'm getting a second Switch -__-


----------



## LilD (Jan 30, 2020)

Didn't even hesitate. I can't wait <3


----------



## tajikey (Jan 30, 2020)

jim said:


> best buy preorder link for folks out in the USA.
> 
> i was honestly not expecting it to look so pretty. i am really happy with the design they went for on this one. let's just hope the joycons don't go bad with no replacements.



Thanks for the heads up. I went ahead and pre-ordered.


----------



## lizardon (Jan 30, 2020)

Money is ready, waiting for the pre-order on Amazon


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 30, 2020)

Can't wait to get a switch!


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jan 31, 2020)

This is sooooooo gorgeous, and exactly what I've been waiting for. I just preordered!!! I'm so excited to finally have a Switch AND a new AC game! ^^


----------



## Dewy (Jan 31, 2020)

okay pals, but where can I get that cute leafy carrying case  ?


----------



## OldHag (Jan 31, 2020)

my boyfriend got me a regular switch for christmas knowing that i really wanna play new horizons not knowing this would come out. luckily for me, he collects joycons so he's more than willing for me to re-sell the switch and pay a little extra for this one because the joycons i use are part of his collection by proxy haha 

so excited!! it looks absolutely stunning in the pictures.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jan 31, 2020)

I told my brother, who has been wanting a Switch (but doesn't play Animal Crossing). He said he won't get it unless I contribute. Note that I don't have a job and so I literally cannot contribute.

I want to get a transcription job now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait Best Buy is also selling it for $50/month over six months? That seems more reasonable


----------



## John Wick (Jan 31, 2020)

Dewy said:


> okay pals, but where can I get that cute leafy carrying case  ?



I've seen that already at EB Games in Australia for preorder as well as another cool looking one, so they're making their way around the world pretty quickly. (I mean usually Australia is the last to get anything. We only just discovered man landed on the moon last month and that happened in 1969.)


Just joking.


----------



## lizardon (Jan 31, 2020)

Dewy said:


> okay pals, but where can I get that cute leafy carrying case  ?



Here is the pre order on Target website:
https://www.target.com/p/nintendo-s...arrying-case-38-screen-protector/-/A-79493986


----------



## PrincessSara (Jan 31, 2020)

_*resurrects TBT account after years of being away*_

Anyone have a place to preorder this from in Canada yet? Hope it's not limited D:
Also would love some confirmation that this is the NEW Switch model with extended battery life and (supposedly) improved joycon sticks - Anyone?


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jan 31, 2020)

Talked to my mom and now we're considering me getting a freelance transcription job.

My brother was totally in the right to say "no unless you contribute", don't get me wrong, but it's still kind of annoying since I can't yet. XD


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

Definitely my favorite New Horizons merch so far!
Likely will not be getting it anytime soon unfortunately as I already have one.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2020)

I hope I can get this backplate somewhere so I can fake *cough cough* my Switch into a Animal Crossing Switch.. D:
Not sure about the Joy Cons, I like the color but the back of them with the 2nd color is a bit random, imo. :b


----------



## Nougat (Jan 31, 2020)

While I'm glad they announced a special version, I am a bit underwhelmed with the design myself.. I would've wished for the nice pattern on the back of the console to also be on the joycons for example. I am debating whether I'll be getting this one, or getting a second hand console and get the decals they sell in Japan to make it ACNH-themed. Especially since this isn't a bundle deal..

How big is the chance that there'll be a separate version for Europe/Japan?


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 31, 2020)

Just preordered it! I have the first edition Switch (before the huge battery improvements) so this would be great to have. The design is just sooo nice too.


----------



## Licorice (Jan 31, 2020)

Part of me wishes I didn't already have a switch but also my backlog would be huge rn if I didn't.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 31, 2020)

I am lukewarm on the design but I do have an old switch that I need to upgrade anyway
I think if we get nothing else I will cave and purchase it


----------



## AmyK (Jan 31, 2020)

Hnghhh... I like it, although I've been hoping for something with a little more cute details. 
But still, it's gonna be tough to resist this one...


----------



## Dacroze (Jan 31, 2020)

The design looks better than expected, especially considering the other more underwhelming Special Editions. I won't get it though, because I already have a Switch I'm happy with and don't need a special design.

It also seems like in Germany there will be a bundle with the game (tweet is in German): https://twitter.com/NintendoDE/status/1223169047832952834?s=19


----------



## Winona (Jan 31, 2020)

Is it possible that we will get a Switch Lite LE? Did any previous game get both? I really want a Switch Lite version of that design!


----------



## AmyK (Jan 31, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> It also seems like in Germany there will be a bundle with the game (tweet is in German): https://twitter.com/NintendoDE/status/1223169047832952834?s=19



It's gonna be the same for everyone in Europe, Nintendo of Europe also tweeted this. 

https://twitter.com/NintendoEurope/status/1223169045333192704


----------



## doja cat (Jan 31, 2020)

omg im so getting this even though i have a perfectly fine switch i got in September  when do pre-orders go up???


----------



## Scrafty (Jan 31, 2020)

It's cute but different designs don't interest me like the 3DS did, since I just play it docked with the pro controller most of the time. I'd be tempted to pick up the joycons if they sell them separately tho


----------



## Rhythrin (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm kinda bummed that I got a regular switch back in November now lol! I guess I'll have to do with accesoiries~


----------



## John Wick (Jan 31, 2020)

It's $299 in the US, and $469 here in Oz.
Then the game, oh my, tis hard to part with $600.

I'm psyching myself up.

Just DO IT, John.


----------



## Dacroze (Jan 31, 2020)

AmyK said:


> It's gonna be the same for everyone in Europe, Nintendo of Europe also tweeted this.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoEurope/status/1223169045333192704



Thanks for posting it, this might be interesting for more people then. I only saw the german one.


----------



## AmyK (Jan 31, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> Thanks for posting it, this might be interesting for more people then. I only saw the german one.


No problem! I like seeing everyone get excited for the game.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 31, 2020)

you don't need this switch.... you don't need this switch.... don't buy it.... you don't even play any other switch games.... you have a switch,,, resist


----------



## empressbethie (Jan 31, 2020)

So happy I waited three years to get a switch!
Anyone know where I can preorder it in the uk?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 31, 2020)

empressbethie said:


> So happy I waited three years to get a switch!
> Anyone know where I can preorder it in the uk?


https://www.game.co.uk/en/nintendo-switch-animal-crossing-new-horizons-edition-2720721

this one comes out on game release day and comes with a download code for the game


----------



## PrincessSara (Jan 31, 2020)

Still unable to find any preorder locations in Canada  anyone have better luck?


----------



## Romaki (Jan 31, 2020)

It's a really nice special edition, but the colors aren't for me. I really love that the joy cons are white on the other side though, and the back of the Switch is so cool too. It's a much better design than the Pok?mon Switch, I hope we see more interesting designs and patterns in the future.


----------



## Holla (Jan 31, 2020)

It?s cute but I prefer my Switch just normal black (without a print on the back) as I play handheld a lot and a texture on the back would bug me lol. The dock is also super cute but I still prefer the simple black dock. Due to this and my Switch still being in great condition I?m gonna pass on this. I really do like the Joy-cons though and might buy them separately (no word if they are doing that outside of Japan but I don?t mind having to import).


----------



## doja cat (Jan 31, 2020)

so i caved and pre-ordered it on Game, but i couldn?t find the switch case? does anyone know where i can get that


----------



## Summ3rain (Jan 31, 2020)

Ahhhh it's good to be back! Been aaages since I've been on BTF but now can't wait to engage with the community again. Just pre-ordered the new switch via game.co.uk but also waiting for the case to be released in the UK!


----------



## empressbethie (Jan 31, 2020)

Preordered from the Nintendo UK store! So excited!!


----------



## chocopug (Jan 31, 2020)

I've pre-ordered mine. I don't have a Switch yet and I was waiting to see whether there'd be an AC themed one released. The only downside is no cute tote bag (the game pre-order bonus)


----------



## jeni (Jan 31, 2020)

The design is really cute but the colours aren't my style either so I won't be getting one personally.  My brother really wants it though so I'm getting his current switch for cheap eheheh everyone is happy

It's so exciting, those of us who were waiting for this announcement before buying a Switch can finally get our hands on one. The release seems so much closer now!


----------



## satine (Jan 31, 2020)

They came out with it so late and there was absolutely no notification other than a Twitter post. I doubt it'll make them much money with how little they seem to care about marketing ACNH. I've already preordered my game and bought a Switch a few days ago so the timing was extremely irritating.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 31, 2020)

satine said:


> They came out with it so late and there was absolutely no notification other than a Twitter post. I doubt it'll make them much money with how little they seem to care about marketing ACNH. I've already preordered my game and bought a Switch a few days ago so the timing was extremely irritating.



Depending on where you bought the switch, you could return it. But I do agree with you, there should have been news released regarding the limited edition during the holidays when mass amounts of people were buying the switch as gifts.

My switch is the first edition bought the same year the switch was first released so I've gotten a lot of play time on it. I realllyyyy want this one though so my options will be:

1) Sell my current one to buy the new edition with better battery

2) Gift my current one to niece/nephew with the approval of my sister 

3) Keep my current one to have an additional save file to do events and item storage as I did with ACNL.


----------



## Summ3rain (Jan 31, 2020)

Have had to cancel game.co.uk order as Nintendo UK have a bundle with the switch, tote bag and carry case!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 31, 2020)

I loev it! And I'm really glad it's a regular switch insead of a switch lite. But it makes more sense to me to have something that can be portable and still connect to the tv. I think the pastel colors look really good on the switch, and the design on the back is adorable!


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 31, 2020)

Looks pretty, but I got a Switch now, so no interest for me here.


----------



## Garrett (Jan 31, 2020)

It looks gorgeous, but I already have my OG Switch plus spare pink and green joycon so I'll settle for getting the beautiful carry case to show off my Animal Crossing love.


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 31, 2020)

I bought a switch back in july so no need for a new onr. Also I don't need a special design. It doesn't change the game or the fun I have  

But I am happy for everyone who wanted an ac endition!


----------



## doja cat (Jan 31, 2020)

Summ3rain said:


> Have had to cancel game.co.uk order as Nintendo UK have a bundle with the switch, tote bag and carry case!



omg ill have to cancel mine too then!


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 31, 2020)

Ahhhh I really want to trade in my switch for this one but it would be kind of pointless i guess since i wouldnt get my full amont back ;;

Hopefully they sell those pretty joycons on the side like with splatoon because theyre so pretty!!!!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm sooo glad I decided to wait before I bought a Switch, it's perfect!

I really like the plain color scheme, it goes well with the merch from Nintendo Tokyo.

And I like that it's plain, not just like some stickers slapped on it. Only thing I'm iffy on is the dock (I wish it was more of a design rather than just the characters) and I wish the buttons were white but I still love it and will get it.

Only downside is that in Japan it comes out on March 20th with the game bundled. I would've preferred it to come out a week early so that I'd be able to download the game at midnight... There isn't much for midnight releases or events for stores (if there is anything it's very low-key, nothing too exciting for the most part) so I wouldn't be missing out on that anyways,


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 31, 2020)

Japanese twitter is saying that the joy cons will also be sold separately.


----------



## jcmbangor (Jan 31, 2020)

Anybody else notice the breaching whale tail in the back design? Possible cool new sea life!


----------



## cornimer (Jan 31, 2020)

I love the joycon colours and the case so I might get those if I can find them separately. I can live without the switch itself though which is good because I already have a switch  it's cute but I think I would have preferred a plain island with a palm tree over the Nook squad? Totally just my personal tastes though


----------



## Neechan (Jan 31, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I'm sooo glad I decided to wait before I bought a Switch, it's perfect!
> 
> I really like the plain color scheme, it goes well with the merch from Nintendo Tokyo.
> 
> ...



Aren?t you (from where I live) 13 hrs ahead? right now at the time of the post (1:45pm) it should almost be 4 am there, meaning at 10am on March 19 it will be midnight on March 20th, couldn?t you download it then?


----------



## VillageDuck (Jan 31, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Japanese twitter is saying that the joy cons will also be sold separately.


Hopefully that's the case in the UK, too. Not especially fond of special-edition consoles as I prefer the generic look, but those joy-cons are gorgeous with the two-tone look. 

I saw that the Dock will also be available seperately in Japan as well? You could legit put together your own AC console, minus the embossed design on the back of the main unit.



jcmbangor said:


> Anybody else notice the breaching whale tail in the back design? Possible cool new sea life!View attachment 230770


That's no whale tail. That's a mermaid!
They'll sing songs and bring you rare sea shells and sunken pirate treasure if you befriend them.


Spoiler



It's a whale tail.


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 31, 2020)

For those that live in Canada, the switch preorder will go live at midnight EST on EBGames, here's the tweet for those interested:
https://twitter.com/EBGamesCanada/status/1223328376506789893

*Very limited quantities, so act fast*

Walmart Canada also released some info:
https://twitter.com/ACPocketNews/status/1223332574753427457


----------



## Antonio (Jan 31, 2020)

So, how much would i get for trading in my smash bros editon switch?


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 31, 2020)

Whilst I am so excited, I am also not in the financial position to pre order right now until I get a job (I've just relocated) and it is making me emotional...I WANT IT


----------



## John Wick (Jan 31, 2020)

jcmbangor said:


> Anybody else notice the breaching whale tail in the back design? Possible cool new sea life!View attachment 230770



WHY didn't they put a wolf on there.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 31, 2020)

Antonio said:


> So, how much would i get for trading in my smash bros editon switch?



I'm not sure if trade-ins take into account special editions. You'd get more selling it on its own than trading into a store most likely.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 31, 2020)

I want you, I need you

so happy they took away my already low expectations at a good looking ac switch design, by going far above and beyond for it


----------



## John Wick (Jan 31, 2020)

I just preordered it, and the game.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 31, 2020)

Also i forgot to add my comments on this  

It's really nice, love the decals and the joy-cons, but i already have a switch which i received around Christmas in 2017, so 299.99 dollars for another switch is out of the question at the moment, and 60 a pop for a game is real expensive unless i like what its going to give me (i'm real selective of what i have in my collection)


----------



## OldHag (Jan 31, 2020)

I literally just got back from copping this preorder at GameStop. I?m so excited to get something physical to boost my hype before the release.


----------



## soki (Jan 31, 2020)

i hold off buying a switch for this moment.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 31, 2020)

Winona said:


> But I really wanted a Switch Lite...
> It?s looking gorgeous though!
> 
> Wait, how is it released on the 13th? Won?t the game be pre-installed?



The states one doesn't come with the game. European ones on the other hand do and its a download code rather than being pre-installed. I believe what happens is the game is locked up until release day. You'll be able to pre-install by that point and as soon as it turns the 20th, the game will unlock and you can play!


----------



## Peeps (Jan 31, 2020)

Canada Best Buy is up!!!!!!!!!! 

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/nintendo-switch-animal-crossing-new-horizons-edition/14425777


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2020)

Peeps said:


> Canada Best Buy is up!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/nintendo-switch-animal-crossing-new-horizons-edition/14425777



Ugh I hate their buggy website. Keeps saying my postal code is entered wrong and refreshing itself so I can't checkout. :,[ Looks like I'm waiting for EB games.


----------



## Mint (Jan 31, 2020)

Peeps said:


> Canada Best Buy is up!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/nintendo-switch-animal-crossing-new-horizons-edition/14425777



I wish they had an option to pre-order online, but pick-up in store. =__=

I'll have to stop by in person to pre-order it tomorrow.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 31, 2020)

I actually wanna pre-order this but i have a question

I know this edition will include New Horizons download code, at least in UK region. Is it going to be included too in other regions except US probably?


----------



## PrincessSara (Jan 31, 2020)

Less than an hour later, Best Buy Canada is Sold Out
EB Games Canada isn't replying to my messages so idk if I can preorder online using paypal without my money being absconded prematurely :S guess I gonna have to do the old fashioned 'sit outside their doors at 8AM' gig to place my preorder deposit <_< #ThanksEBGames

Edit: they responded, if you use paypal for preordering it will take the full amount then and there vs just 'pinging' your credit card (I don't have one) just fyi to anyone looking to preordering from EB Games in the next hour or two.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 31, 2020)

PrincessSara said:


> Less than an hour later, Best Buy Canada is Sold Out
> EB Games Canada isn't replying to my messages so idk if I can preorder online using paypal without my money being absconded prematurely :S guess I gonna have to do the old fashioned 'sit outside their doors at 8AM' gig to place my preorder deposit <_< #ThanksEBGames
> 
> Edit: they responded, if you use paypal for preordering it will take the full amount then and there vs just 'pinging' your credit card (I don't have one) just fyi to anyone looking to preordering from EB Games in the next hour or two.



I’m surprised they ran out so quickly considering pretty much every US retailer still has them abundantly available (at least as of this post).


----------



## Hazeltuft (Jan 31, 2020)

you beat me to posting about this lmao

i'm getting a switch in march anyways, so i'm definitely gonna get this one!
i was planning on getting the switch lite, but this one is wayyy more worth it in my opinion.
i mean, come on- special edition ac consoles are fire


----------



## jim (Jan 31, 2020)

i'm really worried about preorders getting canceled. i wonder how much stock nintendo is distributing to stores because the united states retailers don't seem to be running out at all which is kind of unusual for a special edition nintendo console. all over twitter i'm seeing tweets with thousands to tens of thousands of likes and retweets so i wonder...


----------



## Peeps (Feb 1, 2020)

Got one for my wife from BestBuy Canada before they sold out.

Had one for a friend in the cart on EBGames.ca but the site kept crashing for 40 minutes. Then Out of Stock on Confirm Order page. boooo  People are slightly upset at them on Twitter.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 1, 2020)

Japanese get the game and a mug with it (for pre-orders)


----------



## PrincessSara (Feb 1, 2020)

Ooof, this is not looking good, Best Buy Canada and EBGames NORMAL switches are slowly becoming sold out as well, and from what I surmise from twitter and a friend that works at BB, less than 10 units per store will be made available for inperson orders.

I'm really concerned there won't be ANY switches in stock next month when I actually have the cash, AC version or otherwise. This really seems like way too much stress for just a slightly fancier Switch so I'mma probably just aim for a normal one if those are even in stock a month from now.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 1, 2020)

It's pretty but I already have 2 switch consoles.

Just checked Ebay and the special edition consoles are listed.  Sad that people are selling them to make a profit.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

Aniko said:


> Japanese get the game and a mug with it (for pre-orders)
> View attachment 230787



I get a keychain with mine.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2020)

It's cute but definitely not my style/taste! 

Shame there is no Lite. I've been considering buying the Pok?mon one but was waiting to see if they would release an AC one first.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 1, 2020)

Love the pastel theme, the joycons are beautiful 
However I won't be buying it, I got a switch for Christmas and I'm happy with that!


----------



## J e s s (Feb 1, 2020)

I think the switch is absolutely gorgeous, I couldn’t be more happy with the design and colours!! Already have it preordered as well as the carry case. Even though I already have a switch I don’t mind purchasing another one, as I got mine when they first released so this switch will be an upgrade for me


----------



## Mint (Feb 1, 2020)

I missed out on seeing the console on the EB games Canada website.

I went to the physical store today and was able to pre-order mine.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

it's cute but i've never really cared for special edition consoles so meh.

if they released a special edition switch lite i'd get it but only because i currently don't own a lite lol.


----------



## Mothership (Feb 1, 2020)

I've been thinking about getting a second Switch but was waiting to see if they made a ACNH one. I'll probably pre-order it on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 1, 2020)

If I had the money and didn't already own a switch I'd totally buy it. But that carrying case tho! I might buy that for sure


----------



## Oat (Feb 1, 2020)

Thankfully I have a gaming mum who's on board with playing AN:NH (the physicsal copy I pre-ordered), so I pre-ordered this edition for myself!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

Is it just decals that will wear off?


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2020)

Oat said:


> Thankfully I have a gaming mum who's on board with playing AN:NH (the physicsal copy I pre-ordered), so I pre-ordered this edition for myself!



The console doesn't come with the game installed, so you might not want to give your mum your preorder!


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 1, 2020)

If I didn't already have a switch I would go for this one, I do plan to get one of the themed controllers though


----------



## popstar (Feb 1, 2020)

all i can say is.. finally!! haha, i have honestly been waiting since.. the switch was first announced, i had been hoping that they would make a themed switch whenever animal crossing was ready

i missed out on all the previous animal crossing themed 3ds and 2ds, and so i made sure that i would wait it out because there was no way i was going to miss out this time!! and i'm so glad i did wait.. 

it's beautiful! i adore the pastel colours, and i had to buy matching coloured paw joy-con covers too! my last hope at this point is that they will also make a themed pro controller.. although i feel like they would have announced it alongside the switch..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The console doesn't come with the game installed, so you might not want to give your mum your preorder!



it does, for european territories

or more specifically, comes with a download code for the game


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 1, 2020)

They did come out with pro controllers


----------



## Neechan (Feb 1, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> Oops, they aren't Nintendo. Never mind.



PowerA is a company that has the official "Seal Of Quality" Nintendo logo on it, so they are known and allowed to be sold by Nintendo


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 1, 2020)

Neechan said:


> PowerA is a company that has the official "Seal Of Quality" Nintendo logo on it, so they are known and allowed to be sold by Nintendo



Ok thanks for the info, I originally quoted the person above who said there were no pro controllers, but wasn't sure if these counted or not.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

I still want to know if they are decals that will wear off.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm obsessed with the minty joycons and I'm now starting to wonder if I should get a pro controller or have those mints shipped from Japan, it is a conundrum


----------



## Oat (Feb 1, 2020)

Actually, on the UK Nintendo store, they now have Switch bundles up with this Switch edition, and I pre-ordered one that comes with the digital code!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

Can someone tell me if it's just decals that will wear off? (If anyone knows)


----------



## Oat (Feb 1, 2020)

I don't think so. I believe they are more so integrated into the coating, so they won't wear off.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

Oat said:


> I don't think so. I believe they are more so integrated into the coating, so they won't wear off.



Oh, thank you for that!


----------



## danceonglitter (Feb 1, 2020)

I don't need another Switch, but damn I need this so badly!


----------



## Neechan (Feb 1, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> Ok thanks for the info, I originally quoted the person above who said there were no pro controllers, but wasn't sure if these counted or not.



No problem 

The only issues with them is that these have no rumble, gyro or nfc reader hence the lower price tag


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2020)

clearly, they're a "pro-lite" controller


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 1, 2020)

Bought a switch preparing for AC and of course a couple days later they announce this. Freaking Nintendo...


----------



## nearthy (Feb 2, 2020)

I just bought ∑d(?∀?d)


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks like Bestbuy and Amazon are already out of stock of the AC special edition Switch in the USA!


----------



## AmyK (Feb 2, 2020)

Just saw that it's now available on Amazon Germany, but I've decided to not let the hype get to me. 380? (about 420 USD) is a little too much for my taste. Even though we get a download code, we're basically paying the price for two extra games. I'd rather buy the Joy-Cons separately and "miss out" on the dock that's just gonna sit in a corner of my bedroom anyway.


----------



## miraxe (Feb 2, 2020)

I pre-ordered mine today at Gamestop! I'm so excited. I have been holding out on buying a Switch this whole time, because I KNEW there would be a special edition Animal Crossing one. I was actually expecting it to be a Lite, so I guess I get to check out the full Switch experience!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm definitely getting the K.K Slider pro controller, it's just too cute! But still doubting on what to get for console..
I'll play on my husband's Switch at first since he won't have time to play ACNH for the first month/6 weeks after its release, so I can start on his system & use that time to find out whether I really want to be able to play on a TV screen or not. Afterwards I'll just make up my mind and see whether I'll get the special edition Switch (I'm hoping for some second hand deals already then) or a second hand one which I can deck out with Animal Crossing decals. Or if I don't need the option to play on the TV screen, the Pok?mon special edition Switch Lite, which looks SO nice too! I looked into how we can make this work & I should be able to just transfer all my game data to my new console, so my husband can reset the game on his console and start his own town.


----------



## jim (Feb 2, 2020)

looks like the conole is indeed finally starting to sell out at multiple north american retailers. i'm surprised it's taken this long to be quite honest! i hope there's a restock so people who missed out can get it. knowing nintendo though that's pretty unlikely to happen.

now let's just hope that people who made preorders don't get a notice of cancellation...


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 2, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Aren?t you (from where I live) 13 hrs ahead? right now at the time of the post (1:45pm) it should almost be 4 am there, meaning at 10am on March 19 it will be midnight on March 20th, couldn?t you download it then?



Yeah that's a good point haha. But we'll have to see with the languages and whatnot. For example, if getting the game bundled means that I get a copy of the game that can only be played in Japanese, then I would've been able to download that 10 hours earlier than the time I'll get it. But we'll have to see how things work...

I think I'll try to preorder from GEO. That's the store that's doing the plastic cup and coaster as a pre-order bonus, but that seems to be if you preorder just the game itself. I'm going to go to my store this week before the 8th and ask some questions about things to double check. I think I've mentioned here before that I thought about going to Tokyo in case there's any events for its release but those don't really happen here/they're not very exciting so I'll probably choose to just play it at my own home.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 2, 2020)

Preordered it yesterday from Best Buy! Hopefully they don't cancel on me.

My brother and I went in on a launch Switch together, but I've been thinking of buying my own here recently since it's very possible I might be moving out soon. This seemed like the perfect time haha.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 2, 2020)

pre ordered mine the day it was announced!

i do hope they sell the joycons separately though, because i'd need a replacement knowing how prominent the joycon drift issue is. I'm planning down the line lol


----------



## chocopug (Feb 2, 2020)

I changed my pre-order from Game to the Nintendo Store as their bundles are a better deal and I decided I wanted the carry case too (and Game loyalty points are a joke nowadays, anyway). I'm so excited.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

I pre-ordered mine on Friday too! I only just bought a Switch and hadn’t used it so I just got my money back for that so I have this instead, I’m so excited ;w; <3


----------



## Mint (Feb 2, 2020)

There seem to be less of these consoles in general. Might be why us Canadians have had a difficult time with ordering.




Based on that tweet, France is only getting 8000 of the consoles.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 2, 2020)

ok got my preorder for the console+game down. hopefully it'll stick

though does anyone know if the more recent switch models ever fixed up the issue of the dock damaging the screen without a protector that the earlier release switches had? I didn't grab me a protector for now, since I would've had to pay shipping fees for that. though if the dock isn't an issue anymore, I may just not bother at all. since I've never had a problem with my electronics screens getting damaged, myself


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 2, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok got my preorder for the console+game down. hopefully it'll stick
> 
> though does anyone know if the more recent switch models ever fixed up the issue of the dock damaging the screen without a protector that the earlier release switches had? I didn't grab me a protector for now, since I would've had to pay shipping fees for that. though if the dock isn't an issue anymore, I may just not bother at all. since I've never had a problem with my electronics screens getting damaged, myself



I don't think they ever changed anything. It's a plastic screen that can easily scratch, so if you aren't careful when placing or removing the Switch from the dock it will scratch. I bought a glass screen protector for the Switch even before I bought the Switch and put it on before doing anything with the Switch. You could use a piece of cloth temporarily on that side of the dock if you are worried. The air intake is on the other side.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 2, 2020)

Best Buy appears to have run out of their supply of systems, but Wal-Mart still has systems available.

Also, Target has run out of game pre-orders, which makes me sad, because they had the best bonus, IMHO.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 2, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok got my preorder for the console+game down. hopefully it'll stick
> 
> though does anyone know if the more recent switch models ever fixed up the issue of the dock damaging the screen without a protector that the earlier release switches had? I didn't grab me a protector for now, since I would've had to pay shipping fees for that. though if the dock isn't an issue anymore, I may just not bother at all. since I've never had a problem with my electronics screens getting damaged, myself



From what I've heard, they did at some point make changes to the dock in an effort to prevent scratching. Personally, I'm still going to get a screen protector anyway. Since it's a limited edition console, a ~$10 screen protector is worth it to me to prevent any damage. The Switch scratches more easily in general, because the screen is plastic and not gorilla glass like a lot of smartphones are.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 2, 2020)

i just preordered mine and my friends at gamestop. im selling my ordinary switch for 150 to my friend. however... i only saw one other user concerned about this, but why is US gamestop not selling out? when i asked what quantity they had left they had no idea, and just said all they know is they are still available. what if they accept way too many orders and most of them get the chop? ill feel a lot more comforted if they sell out at some point between now and release, because itll meam there was some sort of static quantity. has anyones local gamestop sold out to their knowledge?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 2, 2020)

I don't even own a Switch yet and I got a screen protector and joycon covers for Christmas


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Feb 3, 2020)

Was it ever available on Amazon US? It?s seems they?re not accepting any pre-orders for now. I?m wondering if it?s the same since they?ve put it on Amazon or they ran out of supply?


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 3, 2020)

Seeing the back of those joycons makes me want white joycons with black buttons


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 3, 2020)

This thing went faster than I hoped... I am not a preorder kind of guy, I like to go in and buy on release date. I hope I can still get one..


----------



## Mothership (Feb 3, 2020)

Went to Gamestop this morning and pre-ordered the AC Switch and the ACNH game. So excited! WHY isn't it March 20th already??


----------



## pocky (Feb 3, 2020)

I was torn since I already have the Let's Go! Pikachu Eevee Switch... but ended up pre-ordering it anyway because it's selling out everywhere and I don't want to regret not getting it later.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> From what I've heard, they did at some point make changes to the dock in an effort to prevent scratching. Personally, I'm still going to get a screen protector anyway. Since it's a limited edition console, a ~$10 screen protector is worth it to me to prevent any damage. The Switch scratches more easily in general, because the screen is plastic and not gorilla glass like a lot of smartphones are.



I can never apply screen protectors.
I always screw them up.

I wonder if EB Games would apply it before shipping it.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 3, 2020)

Before shipping it, no. You could always take your Switch and the screen protector to one of those cell phone booths in the mall, and I'm sure they'd do it for a small fee.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Before shipping it, no. You could always take your Switch and the screen protector to one of those cell phone booths in the mall, and I'm sure they'd do it for a small fee.



Not an option for me.
Since I've given them $600+ I'm sure they could do it if they wanted to.


----------



## Winona (Feb 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Not an option for me.
> Since I've given them $600+ I'm sure they could do it if they wanted to.



Your 600$ go to the company, not to the one employee packing your order. I doubt they'll do anything that isn't exactly the task they're paid for - especially since they'd have to open your console's box (which they would never do) and make themselves accountable for the smallest scratch since the package wouldn't be sealed anymore when you get your hands on it.

Of course they could do it if they wanted to, but no one wants to be held accountable for an unsealed console.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Not an option for me.
> Since I've given them $600+ I'm sure they could do it if they wanted to.



That's not really how it works. You've "given" them $600 in exchange for goods. They're only obligated to provide that for which you've paid, nothing else.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

tajikey said:


> That's not really how it works. You've "given" them $600 in exchange for goods. They're only obligated to provide that for which you've paid, nothing else.



Yeah, I'm not asking them to donate blood to me. I'd pay them. :-/


----------



## jim (Feb 3, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Was it ever available on Amazon US? It’s seems they’re not accepting any pre-orders for now. I’m wondering if it’s the same since they’ve put it on Amazon or they ran out of supply?



according to what i've seen online amazon US preorders ran out like 30-40 minutes after they went up. they're currently unavailable and likely will stay that way unless some people cancel. amazon doesn't charge until shipment (unless you put giftcard money towards it) which is probbaly why preorders only stayed open for such a short time.

if you want that switch better find another online store that delivers!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 4, 2020)

Does anyone think there's gonna be any drop of demand for the tablet portion? I'm seriously considering preordering the US release so I don't have to worry about complications of importing the dock & joy-cons ://


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Feb 4, 2020)

jim said:


> according to what i've seen online amazon US preorders ran out like 30-40 minutes after they went up. they're currently unavailable and likely will stay that way unless some people cancel. amazon doesn't charge until shipment (unless you put giftcard money towards it) which is probbaly why preorders only stayed open for such a short time.
> 
> if you want that switch better find another online store that delivers!



I've pre-ordered from *Walmart * but I trust *Amazon US* to ship it safely to Dubai without forwarding it to_ US P.O. box_, which takes a lot of time I assume. I still have a chance with *Play-Asia*.


----------



## jim (Feb 4, 2020)

AnEndlessOcean said:


> Does anyone think there's gonna be any drop of demand for the tablet portion? I'm seriously considering preordering the US release so I don't have to worry about complications of importing the dock & joy-cons ://



people seem to really want either just the joycons or the whole deal with this one. but i wouldn't bet on people selling only the tablet portion as i rarely see that on the secondhand market even for the normal switch. someone might want it for repairs though.

paying the price of importing the dock and joycons with tax and shipping and everything is already expensive enough from the US to japan. it would probably be in your best interest to just buy a US bundle and have a spare switch tablet body just in case.


----------



## jcmbangor (Feb 4, 2020)

Just pre-ordered mine from Amazon US as well as the game. No nifty bonus goodies like some other sites but I like that I don't have to pay till it ships. Now, just waiting for a US dealer to list this Hori hard case.


----------



## lizardon (Feb 4, 2020)

So US Amazon has Pre-order now, I'm going to get from Amazon since I have some gift card left, enough for me to get a switch


----------



## Peeps (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I can never apply screen protectors.
> I always screw them up.
> 
> I wonder if EB Games would apply it before shipping it.



Applying it in the bathroom after running a hot shower works! I've done two with the Amfilm glass protectors.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 4, 2020)

This is such a beautiful Switch, but sadly I'm not going to spend another $300 on *another* console just because it has an awesome skin. That's just a waste of money and consoles imo. 

Kudos to anyone else who is though! It's a beauty uwu


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 4, 2020)

The ACNH Switch is available for Pre-Order on Amazon!

Clicky!!!


----------



## blossoming (Feb 4, 2020)

How long will it be in stores for? I'm not getting the Switch until Christmas and I really want this particular one!!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

Peeps said:


> Applying it in the bathroom after running a hot shower works! I've done two with the Amfilm glass protectors.



I'm not going to worry about a screen protector.
I can't apply them, it would be a waste of money.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 4, 2020)

blossoming said:


> How long will it be in stores for? I'm not getting the Switch until Christmas and I really want this particular one!!



It will be on sale for as long as it lasts in stores, however I don't think they will last very long..


----------



## Mint (Feb 4, 2020)

Canadians: Amazon Canada has it available too


----------



## pocky (Feb 4, 2020)

I cancelled my GameStop pre-order and pre-ordered on Amazon instead now that it's available. Have had too many bad experiences with GameStop.


----------



## Peeps (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not going to worry about a screen protector.
> I can't apply them, it would be a waste of money.



This is going to be one of the rare Switch games that will actually use the touchscreen. I wonder how patterns are going to be shared...


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

Peeps said:


> This is going to be one of the rare Switch games that will actually use the touchscreen. I wonder how patterns are going to be shared...



I don't use patterns, but I was wondering about the touch screen.


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 6, 2020)

I managed to pre-order the Switch system on the Saturday. The store?s website crashed and when it was back online, there was nothing left in stock. I had to go in store to ask if they had any and they did!!


----------



## coney (Feb 6, 2020)

managed to preorder it from gamestop before they sold out. ahh omg its just soo cute, i had to buy it even though i already own a switch.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 6, 2020)

I told my fiance I would accept a preorder of this as a Valentines Day gift


----------



## tajikey (Feb 6, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I told my fiance I would accept a preorder of this as a Valentines Day gift



And if they don't come through, then you must immediately call off the engagement. Obviously, if that's the case, it simply wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Kit (Feb 6, 2020)

If anyone has an extra preorder they want to cancel, hmu ;-;
I missed my chance


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

tajikey said:


> And if they don't come through, then you must immediately call off the engagement. Obviously, if that's the case, it simply wasn't meant to be.



That seems fair. ^_^


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 8, 2020)

I just preordered it, lucky it was still in stock but I doubt AC is as popular here anyway

The extra battery life pushed me into going for it, I know I'll be playing it undocked a ton more than I do atm


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 12, 2020)

Luckily I was able to preorder mine the day after they announced it! I already have a switch but I'm probably just going to sell my old one and pay the difference. I'm super excited to see it in person!!


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

the special edition switch is super cute but i’m still gonna go ahead and purchase a switch lite since i’m only interested in handheld play lol


----------



## sierra (Feb 12, 2020)

faiiry said:


> the special edition switch is super cute but i’m still gonna go ahead and purchase a switch lite since i’m only interested in handheld play lol



I was heavily considering that but I just couldn't get over the smaller screen. It's really not even significant, I'm just difficult.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2020)

sierra said:


> I was heavily considering that but I just couldn't get over the smaller screen. It's really not even significant, I'm just difficult.



Same here. I'm longsighted, so the bigger the (handheld) screen, the better!


----------



## tajikey (Feb 12, 2020)

The only way I would have considered a Switch Lite was if AC:NH allowed cloud saves. I wanted to be able to stop playing the game on my regular Switch, then pick up right where I left off on a Switch Lite while in the comfort of my bed (without having to undock my regular Switch (I know, first world problems)).


----------



## Imbri (Feb 12, 2020)

It's gorgeous, but I can't find any way to justify another Switch. I settled for an AC-themed skin and covers for the thumb pads that have a cat paw. It looks cute and ran about $20.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 13, 2020)

I feel stupid
I preordered two and cancelled one
Should have kept the second for someone who missed


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow. It's vanished from EB Games AU site.

Edit. They are officially out of stock, for now.


----------



## Deca (Feb 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Wow. It's vanished from EB Games AU site.
> 
> Edit. They are officially out of stock, for now.



I noticed as well! It was already gone a couple days ago actually. I kept checking cause I was curious how soon after the US it will sell out here haha. It's sold out on Amazon.au as well, but strangely enough you can still order it through jbhifi if I'm not mistaken

So glad I pre-ordered mine straight after the announcement though!


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 13, 2020)

Wish I had a spare ?300, it's still available on amazon here in UK, just love the colours.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Deca said:


> I noticed as well! It was already gone a couple days ago actually. I kept checking cause I was curious how soon after the US it will sell out here haha. It's sold out on Amazon.au as well, but strangely enough you can still order it through jbhifi if I'm not mistaken
> 
> So glad I pre-ordered mine straight after the announcement though!



I emailed them and they said they sold out (got my preorder in on feb 4th!) but they would probably have more closer to release.


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 20, 2020)

Still waiting for a re-stock...

lol


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 20, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Still waiting for a re-stock...
> 
> lol



I'm sure closer to release a small wave will come back.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

I posted in the wrong topic. LOL


----------

